# Liner is too small ?



## jmack (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all new here and I'm in need of help. I have a 9 tube free flow wood stove and I just recently installed a stainless liner in my chimney. I ordered a 5.5inch insulated liner as this was the biggest I could fit in my chimney. I can't tell what is going on.  I can only run the stove with the front damper  bearly cracked. If I try to turn it up the stove starts to chug and back puff. From reading all I can tell this is usually caused by lack of draft or too wet or too dry of wood. I've experimented with different wood to no effect. Which leaves me with bad draft. Which is really heart braking because I can't come up with any way to fix this short of buliding a new chimney. This is my only heat and a fire temp of 300-350 isn't going to cut it when it's 0 outside.

Thanks for any help


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Dec 10, 2012)

The 5.5" liner will reduce draft a little but it shouldn't be significant.  Every setup is different.  How tall is the chimney?  What is the stove pipe setup?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 10, 2012)

9" inch down to 5.5" inch is necking it down way to far. What stove are we talking about here and as James says tell us about the chimney setup. Height, type of connection from the stove etc.


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a 9" outlet on the stove"?  You always need to use the same size liner as the flue outlet on the stove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 10, 2012)

OK. Now I get it. You have a nine tube Bullerjan stove. The exhaust on that stove should be five or six inches max.


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok this makes more sense, I thought 9" sounded a little crazy. What an interesting style stove.


----------



## jmack (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok it's a 30 ft chimney that is made of red brick and had a clay tile liner that failed the I'd was 11.5x 6.75. My stove has a 6inch pipe that necks down right at the stainless liner.


----------



## jmack (Dec 11, 2012)

The most confusing part is I can run the stove with the door open an inch and get just the performance I need. It's just when I shut the door all hell brakes loose.


----------



## geoxman (Dec 11, 2012)

I always did like the look of those stoves. With a 30ft chimney I would bank on the fuel being too wet. JMHO and where are you located?


----------



## jmack (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm located in Maine it has been warm too. only lows of 30 this week.


----------

